# Mamaia, Tataia, etc.



## Mallarme

O poţi chema pe bunica ta "Mamaia"?

Şi cine foloseşte acest cuvânt? care "age group"? (Vreau să ştiu câţi ani au, de obicei, cei care folosesc cuvântul ăsta.)

Şi cu "Tataia"?

--------
Şi "Mami" înseamnă Mama? Şi "Tati" înseamnă Tata?
Iarăşi cine foloseşte aceste cuvinte?

----

Am auzit şi "maica" ... 

----
Cum aţi traduce aceste cuvinte în engleză?

Mom/Dad?  Mommy/Dadday? (cele din urmă, acestea sunt folosite mai degrabă de câtre copiii)

Mulţumesc mult anticipat!


----------



## parakseno

Da, poţi să-i spui bunicii "mamaie" (şi chiar şi cunosc persoane care fac asta). La fel se întâmplă şi cu "tataie" pentru bunic. Asta pe lângă cazul în care se face referire la "mamă" şi "tată". Cât despre vârsta celor ce folosesc aceste cuvinte, aş spune că şi copii dar şi adulţi fac acest lucru. De asemenea, în Moldova (cel puţin Moldova din România) sunt în mod frecvent folosite în loc de "mamă" şi "tată".

"Mami" şi "tati" sunt în special folosite de copii (dar şi adulţii le folosesc când se adresează părinţilor). Cred că "mommy" şi "daddy" din engleză sunt cele mai bune traduceri pentru aceste două cuvinte.

Cuvântul "maică" (sau diminutivul său "măicuţă) e puţin mai special. Deseori este folosit şi pentru a se referi la o călugăriţă puţin mai în vârstă("nun"-eng.). Este uşor arhaizat şi (cel puţin pentru mine) poartă o notă mai puternică de respect. Nu ştiu cum ar fi cel mai bine tradus acest cuvânt. Mai există şi corespondentul acestui cuvânt pentru "tată" şi anume "taică".

---
Yes, you can say "mamaie" to your granny. Same goes for "tataie" for grandpa. That is, besides for referring to mother and father. As for the age of those who use these words, I'd say that children and adults alike use them. Also in Moldova (the Romanian Moldova at least) these words are frequently used instead of "mamă" and "tată".

"Mami" and "tati" are usually used by kids (but adults use them too when addressing their elderly parents). I think that the English "mommy" and "daddy" are the best renditions of these two words.

The word "maică" (or its diminutive "măicuţă") are a bit more special. Quite often they're also used to refer to a nun (somewhat older nun). It is somewhat archaic and (for me at least) it carries a stronger degree of respect. I don't know how it would be best to translate this one... The corresponding word for father is "taică".

Hope it's helpful.

Parakseno.


----------



## david_carmen

MAICĂ înseamnă mamă (popular) sau călugăriţă

MAMAIA şi TATAIA sunt termenii familiari pentru bunică şi bunic, folosirea lor nu depinde de vârsta vorbitorului
(rar, mai ales la ţară, se mai spune MAMA-MARE şi TATA-MARE)


MAMI şi TATI sunt termenii familiari pentru mamă şi tată, termeni folosiţi mai ales de copii (şi au şi un plus de afectivitate)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Eu zic doar "mamaie" si "tataie"!  N-am folosit in viata mea "bunica" sau "bunic".


----------



## david_carmen

Am uitat să-l pomenesc pe TAICĂ, corespondentul masculin al lui MAICĂ.
Şi care este tot o formă populară.
Spre deosebire de maică, taică (cu diminutivul tăicuţă) nu înseamnă şi călugăr.

Mai e ceva?
Ar mai fi, poate, tata-popa. 
Care înseamnă, popular şi ireverenţios, preot.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc tuturor! Înţeleg mai bine acum. 

Dar ce este diferenţa între "mamaie/tataie" (cu "e") şi "mamaia/tataia" (cu "a")? E doar o variantă?

Mersi din nou!


----------



## parakseno

"Mamaia" este forma articulată (cu articol hotărât) a lui "mamaie".
---
"Mamaia" is the articulated form (with the definite article) of "mamaie" (cf. DEX).


----------



## Mallarme

parakseno said:


> "Mamaia" este forma articulată (cu articol hotărât) a lui "mamaie".
> ---
> "Mamaia" is the articulated form (with the definite article) of "mamaie" (cf. DEX).



Ah da!  Ar fi trebuit să mă uit în dicţionar! Mersi!


----------



## alitza

Mamaie si tataie sunt regionalisme, folosite, cu siguranta, in sudul tarii si poate si in Moldova, nu stiu sigur. Oricum cert e ca in Ardeal nimeni nu-i zice bunicii mamaie si bunicului tataie. Sunt pur si simplu bunicul si bunica sau (daca e sa ma dau pe mine exemplu) "buni" si "mosu'".


----------



## OldAvatar

alitza said:


> Mamaie si tataie sunt regionalisme, folosite, cu siguranta, in sudul tarii si poate si in Moldova, nu stiu sigur. Oricum cert e ca in Ardeal nimeni nu-i zice bunicii mamaie si bunicului tataie. Sunt pur si simplu bunicul si bunica sau (daca e sa ma dau pe mine exemplu) "buni" si "mosu'".




Cu tot respectul, dar conform DEX, nu sunt deloc regionalisme. În cel mai rău caz, pot fi un mod popular de adresare, dar în niciun caz regionalisme.


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> Cu tot respectul, dar conform DEX, nu sunt deloc regionalisme. În cel mai rău caz, pot fi un mod popular de adresare, dar în niciun caz regionalisme.




Cu asta sunt de acord, OldAvatar. Cunosc si eu persoane din Ardeal si parca le-am auzit si pe ele cu mamaie. Poate nu se folosesc in familia ta, Aliza, who knows?


----------



## parakseno

Errr, Alitza spune ceva aici... "mamaie" şi "tataie" sunt folosite mai mult... accidental în Ardeal. Eu nu am auzit prea mulţi ardeleni folosind cuvintele astea... şi nici bănăţeni (mă refer la cei care s-au născut şi au crescut acolo). Cel mai mult le-am auzit folosite de cei din Moldova (atât pentru "mamă" cât şi pentru "bunică"). De aceea am şi făcut acea remarcă.



> în Moldova (cel puţin Moldova din România) sunt în mod frecvent folosite în loc de "mamă" şi "tată".


Parakseno.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc tuturor.  Am urmărit discuţia voastră cu mare înteres!


----------

